# Doppellink - ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin



## Deamonia (2. September 2003)

Hi leute,
ich weis die frage wurde hier schon oft gestellt, aber da ich normalerweise nicht mit Java arbeite (relative Anfängerin) bekomm ich das einfach nicht hin. vielleicht könnte mir einer den kompletten code schicken? 

Beispielweise soll sich beim Link "Kritiken" 
im Frame  "Hauptframe" die datei "kritiken.html" 
und im frame  "inhalt" die datei "navigation:kritiken.htm" öffnen.

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin das so in's Javascript einzusetzen das es , ich weäre euch echt dankbar für eure Hilfe, denn so wie es bissher ist is es net wirklich gut: Heavy World 

bye

Dea


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2003)

Hi,Deamonia....

das müsste ca.so aussehen:

```
<a href="600800navigation_kritiken.htm"onclick="parent.Hauptframe.document.location='kritiken.html';"target="inhalt"> Kritiken</a>
```


----------



## Mark (2. September 2003)

Hi!

"ich weis die frage wurde hier schon oft gestellt..." - stimmt! 
Und jedes mal hätte SelfHTML geholfen...


----------



## Deamonia (2. September 2003)

@Fatalus
danke, aber ich hab den Code hab ich ausprobiert, aber da passiert das Gleiche was auch bei mir immer passiert ist wenn ichs selbst versucht habe. 
"navigation_kritiken.htm" öffnet sich in einem neuen Fenster, "Kritiken.html" wird hingegen wie gewollt im "Hauptframe" angezeigt.

@Pinky
ja, es wurde immer auf SelfHTML verwiesen, ich habs auch damit versucht, aber wie gesagt ich habs nicht hinbekommen. Ich hätte nicht gefragt wenn ich es nicht vorher selbst versucht hätte.

bye

Dea: 


ps: falls ich mich oben etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt habe, ich hab noch nie was mit Java gemacht, ich habs halt mit dem code von SelfHTML versucht, aber nicht hinbekommen, und bin allgemein relative anfängerin.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. September 2003)

Hallo,

folgendes sollte funktionieren:

```
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
  function change(url1,url2)
  {
    parent.Hauptframe.location = url1;
    parent.inhalt.location = url2;
  }
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body>
  <a href="#" onClick="change('kritiken.html','navigation:kritiken.htm'); return false;">Kritiken</a>
</body>
```

bye

btw: Java ist nicht Javascript


----------



## Mark (2. September 2003)

Hi!

Das Öffnen von navigation_kritiken.htm in einem neuen Fenster klingt stark nach einem falschen Namen: Wenn Du einen Frame ansprichst, den es nicht gibt, geht's in ein neues Fenster.
Deshalb grundsätzlich der Tipp: achte alleine schoneinmal auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung (das wird nicht der Fehler sein, aber unter unix hast Du so schnell Probleme).

Dein Link zur Site funktionopelt nicht, sonst würd' ich's mir anschauen...


----------



## Deamonia (2. September 2003)

Soo, ich wieder, hab den neuen Code eigebaut, ich habs zumindest versucht. 
Folgendes passiert nun:
"navigation_kritiken.htm" öffnet sich garnicht, dafür öffnet sich links(inhalt) das Menü, "Kritiken.html" wird hingegen wie gewollt im "Hauptframe" angezeigt.
Ich kann den fehler aber nicht entdecken.

hier noch mal die Homepage Addy:
Heavy World 

bye

Dea~die sich langsam echt für bescheuert hällt~


----------



## Deamonia (2. September 2003)

Hi, ich nochmal  
hab den fehler gefunden, nun klappt es danke für eure hilfe


Dea


----------



## Mark (2. September 2003)

Hi!

Hm, weiß nicht was das ist, aber bei mir geht der Link nur auf http://www.heavyworld/ ...und da gibt's nix  

Mache doch zur Fehlersuche ersteinmal folgendes (falls Du es noch nicht gemacht hast):
<A HREF="kritiken.html" TARGET="Hauptframe">test1</A>
<A HREF="navigation_kritiken.htm" TARGET="inhalt">test2</A>

Wenn das funktioniert, kann man wenigsten schon einmal einiges ausschließen...

(ist es richtig, daß der eine link mit  .html, der andere .htm endet?)

//edit: zu spät


----------



## Deamonia (2. September 2003)

ich weis auchnet warum das mit dem Link net will, desshalb nun einfach so (falls es dich noch interessiert ^^ http:// http://www.heavyworld

bye

Dea~die sich nochmal für die hilfe bedankt

nachtrag: kann es sein das das forum keine de.vu adressen mag? naja, halt einfach  hinten ansdetzen, der will das net so wie ich will


----------



## Zisenmann (3. September 2003)

ich habs in einem andren thread schonmal schreiben ...
man kann links verschachteln, so kommst du um das ganze java-script zeugsl rum:

<a href="bla.html" target="frame1"><a href="bla2.html" target="frame2">Das ist der Text</a></a>

unter IE gehts glaube ich sicher und sonst keine ahnung


greetz
Zisenmann


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. September 2003)

Hallo,
selbst wenns im IE geht, ist das extremst schlechter Stil und verstößt gegen jede mir bekannte HTML / XHTML Syntax...

bye


----------



## Zisenmann (4. September 2003)

SORRY!
Das mit den links geht nicht so wie ich mir das gedacht habe :-(
habs nochmal ausprobiert

Aber ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt dass ich sowas schon mal wo eingebaut habe....

Soo schlechter Stil ist das auch wieder nicht ... so etwas (wenn es denn funzen würde) fände ich besseren Stiel als unnötig JavaScript reinzubuttern. 

nu ja bis denne

greetz
zisenmann


----------



## Fabian H (4. September 2003)

> Soo schlechter Stil ist das auch wieder nicht


Doch! Es gibt Tags, die nicht inerinander verschachtelt werden dürfen, und dazu gehärt auch der a-Tag.


----------

